# Ça te dit ? Ça te dirait ? (de faire qqch)



## Eef's

would "y'a un concert jeudi, *ça te dit*?" 
be translated like that "there's a concert on thursday, do you feel like going?" ? but i'm not satisfied with that translation... 
thanks for help!

*Note des modérateurs : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil. This thread is about the meaning, usage and translation of the expressions _"_..._si ça te dit"_ and _"ça te dit ?". _If you are interested in possible replies, please see si cela te dit / si ça te dit (what to answer)


----------



## Noon

maybe you could use "wanna go?" who'd probably translate the colloquial aspect.


----------



## Franglais1969

Autre suggestion:

*Fancy going?*


----------



## ascoltate

"you up for it?"


----------



## assistante87

Hi everyone

I was sent a message containing the phrase "ça te dit" and I'm not entirely sure what it means.

The whole sentence is: "on va boire un verre dans la semaine si ça te dit"
I translated it as "We are going out for a drink this week, if that appeals to you"

Is this correct? I don't really want to respond to the message unless I'm sure that it is an offer!

Thanks a lot


----------



## teetee

yes thats right, it means if you fancy it I think


----------



## stamanu

Welcome to the forum assistante87
It is an offer which means "Do you fancy going out for a drink this week?"


----------



## Ericklecoz

hi,

Is there a way to say "ça te dis" in english.

Like ça te dis d'aller boire un verre

thank you

How am I supposed to use fancy in this sentence?

Do you fancy have a drink?
Do you fancy having a drink?

Don't see how to use it.

What else could I say?


----------



## SwissPete

Ericklecoz said:


> Is there a way to say "ça te dit" in English.
> Like ça te dit d'aller boire un verre
> 
> How am I supposed to use fancy in this sentence?
> Do you fancy have a drink?
> Do you fancy having a drink?


----------



## tripoli

I was wondering : is "Do you fancy having a drink?" UK and "Are you up for a drink" US ?


----------



## Gil

My try:
si ça te dit
if you feel like it


----------



## anfrony

tripoli said:


> I was wondering : is "Do you fancy having a drink?" UK and "Are you up for a drink" US ?



Yes, exactly. And in US English you can also say, "Are you down for a drink?" They're pretty much interchangeable, both of them being very familiar, but "to be down for something" is something "cool" that a young person would be more likely to say.


----------



## RennieViolet

Do you wanna go for a drink? is what I would say


----------



## SimoneSimon

Bonjour!

  J'ai eu un ami qui disait toujours "ça te dit?" pour voir si j'avais envie de faire quelque chose. 

Par exemple:

 "Et si on va au cinéma demain? Ça te dit?"

Par contre, il avait immigré en France, donc, tandis que son français était très bon, je suis pas sûre si cela est une vrai tournure.

Merci!


----------



## Zoulllien

Si, c'est correct. Ca veut dire "Do you feel like going to the cinema?".


----------



## Kutchiloo

Do you fancy?


----------



## Kalinero

ça te dit ?= do you fancy it?

C'est une expression très courante entre amis.


----------



## Meille

In Canada, "fancy" isn't used as a verb; we would say "Do you feel like it?"


----------



## pynchon2

Bonjour, 

comment traduisez vous EN ANGLAIS l'expression "ça me dit" ? au sens "avoir envie de"/"être d'accord" mais en plus familier.

Contexte : "Je pourrais filmer ceux d'entre vous qui en ont envie/sont d'accord"

Est ce que "I will be able to film those of you who are up to" vous semble être  une traduction correcte ?

Merci !


----------



## sound shift

Non, mais tu pourrais dire "I will be able to film any of you who are *up for* it."


----------



## pynchon2

merci ! je savais qu'il y avait "up" qqpart


----------



## la grive solitaire

Ç_a / te vous dit? = How about if ...?_

My try_: How about if I film you?_


----------



## SimoneSimon

Bonsoir tout le monde,

  Je me suis souvent apperçue que mon ami me proposait des choses en disant, "est-ce que cela te dit"? Cependant, le français n'est pas sa langue maternelle (même si il la parle couramment). Alors, je voulais savoir si "ça te dit?" c'est un synonyme de "ça te tente?" ou "es-tu partant?". 

En anglais, genre "how does that sound?"

Merci pour toute aide!


----------



## xiancee

Yes it is perfectly acceptable [...]


----------



## Itisi

Yes, it is synonymous with 'ça te tente ?'.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

I think your friend meant:*Qu'est-ce que cela te dit?* or* Est-ce que cela te dit quelque chose?*
In English, as you say:  How does that sound?     What do you say to that?    Does that do anything for you?     Does that sound tempting?
Sound good?  Sound all right to you? (these short forms usually omit *Does that*).
[...]
guillaume


----------



## W.T.

Hey everyone! Bonjour!

I'd like to translate this sentence in english ; "J'étais en train de me demander, est-ce que ça te dirait une jam session bientôt?"
My attempt; I was wondering, would you be up for a jam session sometime soon?

I'm not quite sure if that's right, but I'd like it to sound very informal, I mean, it's for a friend, not a colleague.

Thanks!


----------



## Kelly B

And yes, _up for _is a good choice here, at least in US English.


----------



## W.T.

Thanks Kelly B! I didn't precise it but it's an english friend so, any UK natives around to give me an answer as well?

Thanks!


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

I was wondering if you'd be interested in having/doing a jam session in the near future.

"up for" is a bit more slang in British but it's fine, too!

"Are you gonna be ready for a jam session soon?" - perhaps  - or  - "Would a jam session soon tickle your fancy?" (a bit old-fashioned, that one!!)


----------



## wildan1

anfrony said:


> Yes, exactly. And in US English you can also say, "Are you down for a drink?" They're pretty much interchangeable, both of them being very familiar, but "to be down for something" is something "cool" that a young person would be more likely to say.


The meaning _up/down for a drink_ is the same, but "down for" is a recent variation of "up for" and generally used by 20-somethings.

Anyone over 40 years old using _"down for X"_ would probably evoke laughter...trying too hard to sound young.


----------

